# Maybe, just maybe



## donallen (Oct 15, 2016)

I have been disappointed by FreeBSD in many attempts to use the system over many years now, having always run into a show-stopping problem. I've made my views about flawed QA known on these forums during that time.

But I keep coming back, because the FreeBSD development model makes a lot more sense to me than Linux's chaotic approach, where no one is minding the whole store. I also see ZFS as a tremendous asset (and worry that btrfs is not quite mature enough). I ran 10.3 for quite awhile on a couple of machines, and to my surprise and delight, there were no problems big enough to cause me to abandon it. I've now run 11.0-RC2 and -RC3 and have upgraded to the release when it became available. While the release is still young, as of now, there have been no problems of significant magnitude.

As Einstein once said "In theory, there's no difference between theory and practice". Albert was a smart guy. For me, there's been a lot of distance between FreeBSD on paper and FreeBSD in operation. But that distance has clearly gotten a lot smaller in the last couple of releases and perhaps before that, in releases that I didn't try. 

So I congratulate the FreeBSD team on their good work and look forward to more in the future. Perhaps when the demands on my time lessen, I can contribute myself.


----------

